# Painting Vinyl Siding



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, So I have a customer we have done a few jobs for in the past and every time I go there he asks me to paint a small section of vinyl siding tudor brown. Of course you can't paint vinyl a dark color because it will absorb heat in the summer and warp! He's an older man, I've explained it to him numerous times, but he's just not "hearing" me.

Well, he called again today and is insisting on having it painted a dark color. I think he thinks I just don't want to do a small job, and I don't want to put him off.

My question is this: Dose anyone know an independent source of information that I can show him? I did a google search and the best I came up with is a Readers Digest article. 

I'm going to stop by tomorrow afternoon as a courtesy and would like to go armed!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Sherwins superpaint is vinyl safe. I painted my garage siding years ago and it never warped. It was a light tan, and now is a deep dark green.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is an article about the warping.

Sherwin Williams solution.

The colors choices are limited.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I had no idea, never use Sherwin Williams! 

I just went to there site and was looking at Resilience with "Vinyl Safe Color Technology". Not being familiar with there line's of paint, is resilience a premium grade? Everybody makes "good, better, best". Is it "best"?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Here is an article about the warping.
> 
> Sherwin Williams solution.
> 
> The colors choices are limited.


Thanks RCP! Going to have to pick up that Vinyl Safe swatch book tomorrow.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Resilience is just below the "best", Duration.
Just make sure to use use only the colors from the brochure. There was a thread a while ago from a guy who used the Resilience, but had it tinted a shade not on the chart. It failed. 
Kind of like adding the tint to Low Voc paint and changing it.
Hopefully one of the SW guys will correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

I prefer Super Paint over Duration for exterior. It seems to me Duration never fully cures. Unless they've changed the formula since it first came out, I think it's carp.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

i said:


> I prefer Super Paint over Duration for exterior. It seems to me Duration never fully cures. Unless they've changed the formula since it first came out, I think it's carp.


Hey I Painter! Not to change the subject in my own thead, but how's buisness up in Green Bay? My parents lived up in Door County until recently and I did plenty of painting at there house myself! Usually would have to drive into Green Bay as theres nothing in Sturgeon Bay!


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

For myself, business is doing great. Not sure how well my previous employer is doing, though. He's got a huge prefinish shop to keep afloat on top of his road crew. Last I heard, he was down to bare bones for employees.

I can't even count how many "cottages" and homes I've worked on up there. There was a few years when my wife thought it would be nice to "get away" for the weekend and go to Door County. All I could do was shutter, hang my head and give the ol' yes dear, even though I had spent the last four days up there working.

Thanks for asking.

I still think duration is crap.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I painted my house which is vinyl (installed before I owned, I hate vinyl) with SW Sherflow. Maccadamia body and Virtual taupe trim. I don't know if they are vinyl safe or not but it has stuck well. I haven't had any warping problems either.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I painted my 30x40 garage last year a deep cedar color, vinyl was light tan. No warping and looks great. I used Pittsburgh Paint Timeless Classic Exterior Satin.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

I have used superpaint on 2 vinyl houses and havn't seen a problem....yet. The guys at my SW store told me resilance was crap and not to use it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you just get him to sign off on the contract warranty?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Duration is by far SW best product but not for vinyl. Duration is thick and doesnt spread out the best. It is best over old beat up wood. Super Paint is much smoother and will look nicer on vinyl and the price is much better too. Super Paint is not the "best" but it is a good quality paint and will last many years for your customer.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

View attachment 4565


This came from a SW guide about 4-5 yrs ago. Probably before they came out with the reselience lines.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are using Super Paint for vinyl you need to tell Sw this before they tint the paint. They will not use the vinyl safe technology unless told.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

duration is crap; it's extremely expensive paint stripper. only use it on concrete, stucco, and hardiplank. and even on hardi; it laps horribly. never on cedar; it will strip the old coating right off due to its heavy body.


----------

